# Attention ERGON users.



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Ergon is seeking rider and racer testimonials for the new Ergon USA website. Please, if you have time on our product, take the time to post a testimonial here on this thread. Please include your name, and location. If you have a picture of you using the product, or a profile head shot, please post that also. Thanks!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Ergon is seeking rider and racer testimonials for the new Ergon USA website. Please, if you have time on our product, take the time to post a testimonial here on this thread. Please include your name, and location. If you have a picture of you using the product, or a profile head shot, please post that also. Thanks!
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Ryan from Niagara falls.

I have had by Ergon grips for over a month now and all I can say is... well, not much. Darn winter :madman:


----------



## GueroAZ (Jan 18, 2006)

I would love to know the weights on your grips+bar ends. I use cheapo Forte bar ends (100g) and titec pork rinds (18g). I am not sold on this set up since the grips aren't that great. Your website does not list weights.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*Weights...*

Keep in mind that for 2007 we drop the Men's and Women's label. It will now be labeled as Small and Large

*Men*
R2 M Grip Race2 Men (Magnesium): 316g
R1 M Grip Race Men (Alu): 282g
P1 M Grip Performance Men (Alu): 208g
R2 M-T Gripshift® Grip Race2 Men for GripShift: 280g
R1 M-T Gripshift® Grip Race Men for GripShift: 252g
P1 M-T Gripshift® Grip Performance Men for GripShift: 172g
R2 M-T Nexus Grip Race Men for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters: 303g
R1 M-T Nexus Race Men for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters: 271g
P1 M-T Nexus Grip Performance Men for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters short: 190g
*
Women*
R2 W Grip Race2 Women (Magnesium): 284g
R1 W Grip Race Women (Alu): 246g
P1 W Grip Performance Women (Alu): 172g
R2 W-T Gripshift® Grip Race2 Women for GripShift: 260g
R1 W-T Gripshift® Grip Race Women for GripShift: 226g
P1 W-T Gripshift® Grip Performance Women for GripShift: 158g
R2 W-T Nexus Grip Race Women for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters: 272g
R1 W-T Nexus Race Women for Nexus/Rohloff-shifter: 236g
P1 W-T Nexus Grip Performance Women for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters: 165g

*Unisex*
E1-Small Enduro Unisex size S: 146g
E1-Large Enduro Unisex size L: 182g
GX1 aluminium clamp: 135g
GX2 magnesium: TBA
GX2 carbon: 185g (see picture below)


----------



## liquidwater9 (Aug 5, 2006)

thats a sweet looking bike.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Motorcycle Ergon grips? Does Ergon make grips to fit the twist throttle side of a motorcycle (street)? When left side diameter is the same as mountain bike. I emailed [email protected] a few weeks ago but no reply.

I've been using Ergons for almost a year. And they are the most comfortable grips since Tange's ergonomic grip in the early very '80's. I've looked for such quality ever since, and none were close to Tange's quality in ergonomics until Ergon grips. Compared to most others the Ergons are a few grams extra weight but well worth the huge improvement in comfort.

Also a friend who I ride with occasionally is a chiropractor and saw the grips on my bike and immediately said that the grips would take pressure off the carpul nerve. He went out and bought some from Performance Bike.

This bike an Ibis Mojo Carbon draws a lot of attention from other riders on the trails and the grips often are the second item of conversation.

Pic of my Ergon grips with bike attached with a View of the La Sal Mountains from the Amasa Back Trail near Moab. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

derby said:


> Motorcycle Ergon grips? Does Ergon make grips to fit the twist throttle side of a motorcycle (street)?


Currently, Ergon is only producing grips for bicycle applications. Personally, I don't ride motorcycles, so I can't tell you if anything we have will fit or not. Sorry.

As far as contacting Ergon by e-mail from the States....it takes a while, just for the fact that Ergon in Germany has a millions things happening right now (launching Ergon USA and 2007 product). To ease your consumer questions in the States, Ergon USA will be launching a USA specific website soon. This site will have access to customer service, company direct product ordering, and news regarding Ergon sponsored events and athletes. Also, if you have questions, please ask them on MTBR. I am online most of the day and will respond as time is available.

Thanks for the testimonial!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## soundezgn (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeff-
I'm having a heck of a time finding some of your grips for sale in the USA. I've found the GC2 for sale through REI, but I'm really looking for the R2m (or even the GX2, now that I've seen it...). Any idea where we Americans can get our hands on some?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

soundezgn said:


> Jeff-
> I'm having a heck of a time finding some of your grips for sale in the USA. I've found the GC2 for sale through REI, but I'm really looking for the R2m (or even the GX2, now that I've seen it...). Any idea where we Americans can get our hands on some?


Your best bet to get the latest product is through your LBS that deals with QBP, BTI, or Hawley. Right now, '07 product is starting to trickle into the USA. The GX series is not available yet....but soon. I keep being told Mid to late March for 100% consumer availability. Heck, I was only able to bring back one pair of the GX2 back to the States with me. But, I must say that the wait was well worth it!

Also, I might add, that consumers will soon be able to buy Ergon product direct from the Ergon USA website which is set to go live in the near future.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

soundezgn said:


> Jeff-
> I'm having a heck of a time finding some of your grips for sale in the USA. I've found the GC2 for sale through REI, but I'm really looking for the R2m (or even the GX2, now that I've seen it...). Any idea where we Americans can get our hands on some?


I have seem Ergon offerings at several LBS. I would start there.

Performance has these: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22585&subcategory_ID=5251

Again, not exactly what you are looking for though.


----------



## soundezgn (Aug 18, 2005)

Just have to revive the thread... By adding my 2cents. Finally picked up a pair of the R2M grips through Jensen's website. They were able to price match and dropped the cost to $36 plus shipping.

The installation was very straight forward, and the grips are easy to adjust. It actually took longer to get them out of the packaging then it did to install.

The grips take a little getting used to, and keeping the allen wrench with you for the first few rides is a good idea. But the difference is amazing... pain and numbness has really gone down since I started using them.

Thanks to Jeff @ Ergon for fielding my questions.


----------



## GueroAZ (Jan 18, 2006)

For 40 bucks I just may have to try them. I don't like the weight penelty though. My current bar end/grip set up is just 120 grams and I think I remember they posted their's is over twice that.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

So, is Ergon dropping the Lime Green colour? I can't seem to find it anywhere other than my wifes bike  Customers always ask about it, but it is nowhere to be found


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

sonyisdope said:


> So, is Ergon dropping the Lime Green colour? I can't seem to find it anywhere other than my wifes bike  Customers always ask about it, but it is nowhere to be found


The Team Green grips will be consumer available. Right now there is limited supply of the Team Green grips, and those who own them are Ergon USA sponsored athletes. Stay tuned over the next 2-4 weeks as product begins to trickle into the US of A :thumbsup:

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

GueroAZ said:


> I don't like the weight penelty though.


The weight penalty is a tough pill for some to swallow, but I can guarantee you that you will notice the feel of the grips MUCH more than you will notice the weight of the grips.

If somebody told me that their bike climbed slower because of 150 extra grams on the handlebars, I would hafta throw up the BS flag. You can't seriously notice such a small weight difference.

I do understand though that 100g here, an 125g there is a half a pound, and it does add up fast. But, looking individually at the grips, I would hafta say they are worth their weight.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

*enthusiastic (ish) review.*

we've got 2 pairs of Ergon grips in the quiver of bikes currently and there's plans for two more sets n the near future (P1's for the wife's bike and E1's for my new FS rig). The current sets are a small sized set of P1's and a set of the E1's.

the E1's recently accompanied me and my more burly singlespeed on a 44 or so mile race with over 8,000 feet total elevation gain. The wonderful part is that i survived the day with zero hand numbness on long climbs and steep descents. I wish I could have said the same for my legs!

the P1's are on my other singlespeed that is mainly used for less agressive rides. the large palm area is really a benefit on long climbs, especially out of the saddle.

I've come to use the ergon's from using ODI lock-ons for years with hand numbness on longer rides. Numbness no more!

name: Ethan
Location: SoCal

so, can i get one of those snazzy backpacks to try out????


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

oh- pics.not the best, but you can kinda tell there's ergon grips on there!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

SlowSSer said:


> so, can i get one of those snazzy backpacks to try out????


I wish I could....but even I do not have one in my arsenal. They are very, very limited right now. Best bet for you to "try before you buy" is to swing up to Sea Otter in mid-April.

Thanks for the testimonial!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

ERGON said:


> I wish I could....but even I do not have one in my arsenal. They are very, very limited right now. Best bet for you to "try before you buy" is to swing up to Sea Otter in mid-April.
> 
> Thanks for the testimonial!
> 
> ...


no problem.

damn- not making sea otter this year- mom-in-law's paying for a trip to Maui.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not to be cruddy about this...*



ERGON said:


> Ergon is seeking rider and racer testimonials for the new Ergon USA website. Please, if you have time on our product, take the time to post a testimonial here on this thread. Please include your name, and location. If you have a picture of you using the product, or a profile head shot, please post that also. Thanks!
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


... but I hope you're giving Francois some money to pimp your wares here.

Nice wares, tho! I intend to try out a set some time soon.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> ... but I hope you're giving Francois some money to pimp your wares here.


Most definitely not. That's not how we roll. Gotta keep things honest and real.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

I recently built up a Canfield Brothers Lucky and I went with the Ergon Enduro grips. I'm more than satisfied. They're comfortable and look good. Not sure about the weight, but a few ounces here and there won't make much of a difference to me. I want to get some GP1s for my Yeti.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

had a customer of mine have trouble getting them to stay tight on his bars. we replaced the stock bolts with ones almost 2x as long and they worked great and didn't stick out the other side. he's much happier now.


----------



## chad2102 (Jun 7, 2005)

Jeff I've started using the P1 gripshift this year I've found they do great for endurence races. They are the most comfortable grip I've ever used. I would love to have some green one. Cheers until Dirt Sweat and Gears


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Use anti-seize on the lock bolts (on any bolt-on grip). Because salty sweat and rain will cause corrosion to make them unremovable without destroying the grip. 

I had to hacksaw off an old Lock-On brand grip due to corrosion when removing them to put on my new Ergons (without anti-seize). And recently I almost stripped the Allen-bolt trying to remove them after nearly a year on my bars.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

*Ergon Mag Race + SS*

Good stuff. Getting the Ergon grips made my hand numbness finally go away.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

BCBlur said:


> Good stuff. Getting the Ergon grips made my hand numbness finally go away.


Excellent news and thanks for the testimonial! And I might add that the curves on that frame of yours are sweet!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Check 'em out!










We want more lime green!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Guess I fit this profile :skep: I've had my Ergon MAG R2 grips now since mid of July 06 and truly there is no going back to normal grips. The comfort that these grips offer so outweighs their weight - it isn't even worth considering the weight. Doing long rides using the MR2 grips is just so nice and it's really nice to have a grip that matches the quality and "ride" of my 2005 Trance. I've done up to 6+ hour rides on these and cannot say I remember experiencing any numbness in my hands. They have also, I find, added some extra comfort on the downhills by saving my wrists from flexing down under hard braking.

The new 2007 offerings being lighter will only help to increase sales and use to a much higher level. Only thing I could wish for is a bigger/longer bar end piece.

MAG R2 mens grips, used for 8 months, riding XC/Aggresive XC.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

sonyisdope said:


> We want more lime green!


Coming soon 

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jeff-
I've been riding them for about a year now. I know The Path in Tustin, CA keeps them in stock. :thumbsup: Not really a surprise there.

The Ergon's have been great. They keep my hands from going numb. About 2 months ago I switched out to some other brands. Everyone of them made my hands go numb again. I just started riding rigid again and knew these were the correct grips for the ride.
I don't think I'll be switching again. Thanks for the great product.
You rode in the Warriors' Society's Pow Wow-right? Good job!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Andy aka Rut said:


> You rode in the Warriors' Society's Pow Wow-right? Good job!


I did not make it out for the Vision Quest. I was late on the registration :madman: 
But, my teammate, Sloane Anderson, pulled off a top 10.
Hope to be out there in 2008 :thumbsup:

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## ibismojo (Jul 8, 2005)

Jeff

Do you know when they are goign to have the GX1 / GX2 grips available?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ibismojo said:


> Do you know when they are goign to have the GX1 / GX2 grips available?


Any day now. I say this, as I just received a smaller order of Team Issue GX1 and GX 2 for some of the Ergon USA Team Riders. I will check into a exact date for you. Stay tuned....

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad I found this thread. I've been curious about these grips for a while, but didn't know much about them. I just ordered some of my own after hearing all the positive responses...


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been using the magnesium R2's on my Seven Sola. They are great. But they aren't light, so I'm waiting for the newer version. (And then I might try the half size grips with my twist shifters. I assume there'll be a new version of the P1s....)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCBlur said:


> Good stuff. Getting the Ergon grips made my hand numbness finally go away.


*BcBlur*, Nice ride ya got there. Who makes those bars? a perfect fit for such a classy SS.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tkehler said:


> I've been using the magnesium R2's on my Seven Sola. They are great. But they aren't light, so I'm waiting for the newer version. (And then I might try the half size grips with my twist shifters. I assume there'll be a new version of the P1s....)


If you are looking and waiting for a newer/lighter Ergon grip, look at the new GX Series. The GX Series is very "race" oriented. They are a lot lighter and designed for those seeking a premium product. Also, note that the GX line comes in the small diameter only.

GX 1: 135 gr, $39.95 MSRP
GX 2 Magnesium: 238 gr, $59.95 MSRP
GX 2 Carbon: 185 gr, $119.95 MSRP


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

ERGON said:


> If you are looking and waiting for a newer/lighter Ergon grip, look at the new GX Series. The GX Series is very "race" oriented. They are a lot lighter and designed for those seeking a premium product. Also, note that the GX line comes in the small diameter only.
> 
> GX 1: 135 gr, $39.95 MSRP
> GX 2 Magnesium: 238 gr, $59.95 MSRP
> GX 2 Carbon: 185 gr, $119.95 MSRP


Yes, I've heard about these, and a kind chap at Weight Weenies has given me some info too.

I assume the GX 1 is the clamp-on grip, without the bar ends. (Just making sure.)

As I say, I currently use the R2 series, but though I'm a big guy (six one, 195) I found that I prefer the slimmer Women's grip. So I guess it's the R2W. Great stuff! but the grip is what I'm keen about. I don't really use the bar-ends much.

Thanks for your tip. Any idea when these will available for purchase? I'd be the GX1 grips in a heartbeat for my Seven Sola.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tkehler said:


> Any idea when these will available for purchase?


GX1 grip is out. I was in a shop on 3/31/07 in Arkansas, and they were stocking it. Right now, I would contact your LBS.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

I just happened upon this thread after buying a set of P1 grips at Performance today...
I wanted new grips for my K2 Apache 6.0 because although the stock grips are light, the can get slippery, and don't fit my hands all that well. I was going to buy a set of Ritcheys I have used before, but was curious about the "ergonomic" grips. I asked the shop if they had these stock on any MTB so I could try a ride- no dice, except on a "touring" bike with similar grips. This almost scared me off, but not being a weight weenie, and with a shop promise of taking a return if I didn't like it, I ended up spending 3x the beans I planned on spending ($30) for the P1W (the smaller model fit my hands better). I'm looking forward to trying them out tommorrow morning... expect a "testimonial" soon!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

ERGON said:


> Ergon is seeking rider and racer testimonials for the new Ergon USA website. Please, if you have time on our product, take the time to post a testimonial here on this thread. Please include your name, and location. If you have a picture of you using the product, or a profile head shot, please post that also. Thanks!
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Just got a couple pair in the shop.
Tell ya what, send me a pair and I'll review them complete with photos, I'll put them on th eshop website and I'll tell my customers all about them. If i don'y like them, I'll only let you know and I'll send them back for others to demo.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

How does the size of the GX compare to the P1? I run the small/women's version because the men's version is just too big for my hands.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Well, I rode for the first time today with the P1Ws today at Lake Crabtree County Park in Raleigh, NC, about 8-10 miles. It's beginner/intermmediate singletrack, twisty, rooty, and a few little hills (and some new whoop-dee-doos on loop #6, for those interested and not in the know). I ride a medium K2 Apache 6.0 (full suspension) that I bought last fall, and my fingers are rather short (s/m gloves). In any case, with the P1W's my control over the bike has greatly increased. I feel much more confident through bumpy turns and obstacles. I still have hand fatigue (not tiredness but tingling and sleeping), but it is a bit better. Perhaps the only subtle improvement in fatigue was due to grip positioning. I saw on another thread some pics from Ergon of correct/incorrect positioning, and the "correct" positioning was quite a bit more forward than was comfortable for me (Ergon, maybe you could repost that pic here?). In any event, the P1W's have definitely improved my ride!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok, I have had enough time on my P1Ws to write a short testimonial. 

Ryan from Niagara Falls Ontario writes:

At first I was skeptical, and almost not willing to pay the price for these grips, but I now believe they are worth the price. The first long ride of the year is always when everything hurts the most. Well, my hands were ok for that first 2+ hour ride of the season. The larger surface area of the grips effectively distributes the pressure over a larger area, and makes for a very comfortable grip.

I have used them in a technical race, and they were just fine. No need to think about them. No problems riding rough terrain. I recommend them.


----------



## Digitaljs (Aug 12, 2005)

sonyisdope said:


> Check 'em out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my bike and here is my story....

I received these grips while attending Interbike. I don't have problems with numbness in my hands so I didn't think they would have much benefit for me and actually considered giving them away. Since I am a bike shop owner and like to have a good understanding of the products I carry, I decided to go ahead and install them on my bike. I opened the package, felt the grips, held them in my hand and was a little concerned with the size and being able to wrap my hand around the grip. Next, I noticed how flexible the edge of the palm area was which also have me a little concerned about the stability of the platform. After installation, I hit the road and they felt nice, but nothing special. Then, I hit the trail. Wow, what a difference these grips make. After one ride, I was bragging to everyone about the quality of the grips. I can't comment about the reduction of numbness, but I will say it was obvious that the pressure on your palms was greatly reduced. What I was most impressed with was how these grips provide an amazing platform that significantly enhances the control of the bike. The large platform made me feel considerably more stable and confident on descents and provided excellent control on climbs. Previously, I would have my hands wrapped tightly around my grips on technical descents, but with these I was able to relax more. I was concentrating on the feel of the grip during the ride and was able to notice the flex in the grip, which actually greatly increased the comfort. Overall, I highly recommend these grips to all riders, not just riders with numb hands.


----------



## db-raven (Jun 1, 2004)

I ordered a set of the R1M grips but have some concern putting them on carbon bars. 
Are the clamps on the R1 grips safe for carbon bars? Do I need a plug? 

Im about to pick up the carbon bar, which will be either an older model CT2 or an EC70, both flat bars.
Thanks.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I run P1W Ergons on an FSA K-Force riser bar. Before installing them, I e-mailed FSA about the grips, and they said just don't over-tighten them. The FSA bars list the max torque for the brake levers, so I made sure that I didn't tighten the Ergons any tighter. No slippage @ 40 in-lbs (max torque is 50 in-lbs).


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

derby said:


> Motorcycle Ergon grips? Does Ergon make grips to fit the twist throttle side of a motorcycle (street)? When left side diameter is the same as mountain bike.


In the 80's there was similar grip for motorcycles, called Fin-Q grips.
Just searched and they are still available:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> How does the size of the GX compare to the P1? I run the small/women's version because the men's version is just too big for my hands.


The GX is similar in diameter to the women's/small P1 grips.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

I have significant hand going numb problems after 15 to 30 minutes of riding and have for years. I have tried flat handlebars, risers, changing stem length and height, getting fitted professionally and several different brands of gloves but nothing has really made any difference. I recently purchased some Ergon P1M grips after hearing several others comment on how well they work and they got their first usage at the Ouachita Challange which is a 62 mile mountain bike ride. These grips actually worked very well. I was able to ride significantly longer without my hands going numb and at one point had been riding well over an hour before I even thought about my hand numbness issue. 

These grips really work and I definately recommend them. They seem to work by keeping your hands in the right position and your wrists straight. 

Now, those GX2 Carbon's look SWEET!!! Very Nice!!! How long till these P1M's wear out so I can get some GX2's??


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

iviguy said:


> ...they got their first usage at the Ouachita Challange...


I raced the OC also, and got to give the GX2 carbon grips and the new gloves a good thrashing. Nothing but good things report.

Also, we had some Ergon USA Athletes rock-it down at the OC....









Sydney Brown....1st place women overall.









Chris Ploch ....2nd place mens overall

I'll be back there next year....and it's good to here your report :thumbsup:

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

ERGON said:


> I raced the OC also, and got to give the GX2 carbon grips and the new gloves a good thrashing. Nothing but good things report.
> 
> Also, we had some Ergon USA Athletes rock-it down at the OC....
> 
> ...


So you're Jeff... Cool. I just got done reading your blog earlier today. I rode in the tour with all the rain and mud on Saturday. It was a blast though.

The grips were a great investment. Too bad Ergon doesn't make more comfy saddles too.. My rear end was hurting bad by checkpoint 2 of that ride... :eekster:


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

iviguy said:


> Too bad Ergon doesn't make more comfy saddles too..


Saddles are in the final stages  
It will be interesting to test the final product. I have all the details on the inner-workings of this saddle....but I have to keep a lid on it for now 

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Saddles are in the final stages
> It will be interesting to test the final product. I have all the details on the inner-workings of this saddle....but I have to keep a lid on it for now
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Darn the luck. I just ordered a new saddle.. Those look sweet!


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Saddles are in the final stages
> It will be interesting to test the final product. I have all the details on the inner-workings of this saddle....but I have to keep a lid on it for now
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


They look very intriguing.... If there's that green on them, though, we (meaning the public) should be able to buy the lime green grips!

PS -- as soon as anyone finds an online store that sells the new grips, please post it here, pronto! I, and others, will be grateful. My build is almost complete and I would love to get those grips. Thanks.

PPS -- what's the release (approx.) date on the saddles?


----------



## Spa town (Feb 2, 2007)

*Ergon GX1*

Ouachita Challange tour entry fee $45
62 mile and approx 7 hours
Gas to and from event $60
Ergon GX1 grips $40
ZERO hand fatigue......priceless!

Tony B.


----------



## wavedancer (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a set of the PW1 grips on my hardtail and they really helped relieve some arthritis issues I was having. I now have a FS Titus Racer-X with SRAM grip shifters. My handlebars are only 23.5 inches wide and I am wondering if the PW1 grip shifts will fit? How long are the small grip shift grips?

Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

wavedancer said:


> How long are the small grip shift grips?


94.5 mm in length.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Picture


----------



## blackhat (Apr 9, 2006)

ERGON said:


> The Team Green grips will be consumer available. Right now there is limited supply of the Team Green grips, and those who own them are Ergon USA sponsored athletes. Stay tuned over the next 2-4 weeks as product begins to trickle into the US of A :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


any word on the green grips? Im holding out for them for my crossscheck . will they be/are they shop orderable?
thanks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

blackhat said:


> will they be/are they shop orderable?


Yes.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I need to ask this again. I want to get these:

P1 M-T Nexus Grip Performance Men for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters short: 190g
or
P1 W-T Nexus Grip Performance Women for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters: 165g

I can't find them online, and two shops couldn't track them down (even a shop I ordered the GX1's from, but don't ask because I haven't tried them yet).

Where can I get them???


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Or maybe these:
R1 W-T Nexus Race Women for Nexus/Rohloff-shifter: 236g


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I need to ask this again. I want to get these:
> 
> P1 M-T Nexus Grip Performance Men for Nexus/Rohloff-shifters short: 190g
> or
> ...


Availability of the Nexus/Rohloff grip set will be hard to come by right away. It's all about supply and demand. Right now, the demand is higher in Europe. So, time will tell. I cannot give you a set date. Sorry

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Availability of the Nexus/Rohloff grip set will be hard to come by right away. It's all about supply and demand. Right now, the demand is higher in Europe. So, time will tell. I cannot give you a set date. Sorry
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Hey, usually it's N. Americans that heed supply and demand 

Well, anyhow, if it's a matter of supply and demand, can't we just buy from a European dealer?

Also: I have a question about Ergon's grips. What are my options if I want a grip for a twist shifter?

i) P1M and P1W
ii) R1M (short) and R1W (short)
iii) R2M (short) and R2W (short)
iv) GX ?????


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're that desperate for them you could try Chain Reaction Cycle http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=200


tkehler said:


> Hey, usually it's N. Americans that heed supply and demand
> 
> Well, anyhow, if it's a matter of supply and demand, can't we just buy from a European dealer?
> 
> ...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

tkehler said:


> can't we just buy from a European dealer?


There are plenty of euro web/mail orders you could order from....shipping might cost more.



tkehler said:


> What are my options if I want a grip for a twist shifter?


All the grips in our line up, except for the GX line and Enduro line come in a "twisty" friendly set up


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, I was in a hurry to get a set of Ergon's.. I really wish I would have waited and gotten the R1W's or better with the side bar for better leverage and hand position. The green are uber cool but I would even take the same model in a normal color.

I wish these had the ability to upgrade the clamp to the bar end clamp. That would really be nice because apparently once you have the non bar end version you don't have many options.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You could always just move them in-board some and put on a pair of normal bar ends - was actually thinking of doing this so I got a bigger bar end than they currently offer with the MAG R2's.



iviguy said:


> Man, I was in a hurry to get a set of Ergon's.. I really wish I would have waited and gotten the R1W's or better with the side bar for better leverage and hand position. The green are uber cool but I would even take the same model in a normal color.
> 
> I wish these had the ability to upgrade the clamp to the bar end clamp. That would really be nice because apparently once you have the non bar end version you don't have many options.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Availability of the Nexus/Rohloff grip set will be hard to come by right away. It's all about supply and demand. Right now, the demand is higher in Europe. So, time will tell. I cannot give you a set date. Sorry
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Not cool. :nono:

Order us some why don't cha?  :thumbsup:


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

This looks sweet! Are you looking for testers?


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

So, which of the following are the lightest (for use with twist shifters)?

i) P1M and P1W
ii) R1M (short) and R1W (short)
iii) R2M (short) and R2W (short)

Thanks!


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

Oops, forgot that the weights were provided earlier in this thread. I believe that the answer to my question is:

P1 W-T Gripshift® Grip Performance Women for GripShift: 158g


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

sonyisdope said:


> This looks sweet! Are you looking for testers?


I just don't understand the green piece. It looks like it wants to get caught on something.


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

*Warning! Ergon Grips Impair Judgement.*

As tempting as it is go without gloves due to the unbelieveable comfort of Ergon Grips, you must always keep in mind that your grips arent the only things you may have to touch on the trail.


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, so gx 1's anytime soon??? anywhere???


----------



## Longfellow Mafia (Nov 26, 2005)

*Ergon Mounting Advice?*

I bought a set of the new GX1 grips and will install them on a Seven titanium bar. Is it safe to use alcohol when mounting the grips? Soapy water? They won't install easily without some kind of lubricant. Thanks!!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Longfellow Mafia said:


> Is it safe to use alcohol when mounting the grips? Soapy water? They won't install easily without some kind of lubricant. Thanks!!


Any of the above will work to install. Also, I have used a rubber mallet and lightly tapped the grips on. We have found one brand of bar, Easton, to cause a bit of a struggle to get the grips on. Either way, the grips will fit. It's just that some brand of bars and finishes of bars cause some minor difficulty during installation.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

How is that pimpin bar/stem combo treaten u? Man that bar is just ubber.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Any of the above will work to install. Also, I have used a rubber mallet and lightly tapped the grips on. We have found one brand of bar, Easton, to cause a bit of a struggle to get the grips on. Either way, the grips will fit. It's just that some brand of bars and finishes of bars cause some minor difficulty during installation.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Hey Jeff,

I recently bought Specialized gloves with the ulnar pad on the palm and I'm wondering if that is recommended or not while using these grips. I ask because I have noticed that something doesn't seem correct in the fit. The grips are at the correct angle, I think, but maybe because of the pads I need to lower the angle a bit to get the correct fit? 

Thanks


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

iviguy said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I recently bought Specialized gloves with the ulnar pad on the palm and I'm wondering if that is recommended or not while using these grips. I ask because I have noticed that something doesn't seem correct in the fit. The grips are at the correct angle, I think, but maybe because of the pads I need to lower the angle a bit to get the correct fit?
> 
> Thanks


Only the Ergon gloves are designed specifically for the Ergon grips. Other brand of gloves will alter your grip angle to achieve the proper fit. I ran Pearl Izumi gloves before getting the prototype Ergon gloves....and I had to change the angle of the grip. It's something you'll have to play around with to find that "happy" angle.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry about not getting back to you, I didn't see the post directed at me.

They're THE Flight Bars. I previously had a Syntace VRO setup but moved that to my Blur 4x where the adjustability would be more useful. The THE Bars are nice; light, pretty wide, with a decent amount of sweep, and they look good on my bike.

I got them on clearance a couple of months ago directly from THE. Check the website to see if they have more clearance deals.

I also have a set of THE Storm knee/shin pads that I like a lot. The THE stuff seems pretty well put together in general. Their new carbon full face helmet looks NICE.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Saddles are in the final stages
> It will be interesting to test the final product. I have all the details on the inner-workings of this saddle....but I have to keep a lid on it for now
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


When are these supposed to be available? And do you need any "beta testers"...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

iviguy said:


> When are these supposed to be available? And do you need any "beta testers"...


 I learned at Sea Otter that the saddle will be a 2008 product. So, we have to wait.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah I have a pair of the Spec gloves to and they just don't feel/work right with the Ergon grips - the padding rolls you wrists over. I finally figure out that it was the spec gloves and when riding my Trance w/ the Ergon grips that was giving me calluses. Now I use my Salsa gloves with them and no probs and use the spec gloves on the road bike.


iviguy said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I recently bought Specialized gloves with the ulnar pad on the palm and I'm wondering if that is recommended or not while using these grips. I ask because I have noticed that something doesn't seem correct in the fit. The grips are at the correct angle, I think, but maybe because of the pads I need to lower the angle a bit to get the correct fit?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Problem with rules for buying*

Hi Ergon. My name is Wesley and I bought the 2007 Mag M2 large grips today. I have a thumb injury but heck these things feel good even if I didn't have one! I live in Wuerzburg Germany and I have some issues with Ergon (or the shops who sell them): I went to two bike shops to compare prices and to try out the grips. Both denied me to try them out. They said once you buy them you can't bring them back and if they mount the grips on my bike to try out, the product becomes used and ERGON will not take them back. I asked the two shops if they had, or if they could have, a set that everyone can try out. They said no and something about ERGON not allowing it. (We were speaking German). Anyway I think it would be great if the customer could try out the grips on the bike before buying. Is this an ERGON rule or a typical German "once you buy it its my money sucker!" attitude? I can send you a private message witht the names of the shops if you would like. It's kinda unfair I think.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

flankwood said:


> Hi Ergon. My name is Wesley and I bought the 2007 Mag M2 large grips today. I have a thumb injury but heck these things feel good even if I didn't have one! I live in Wuerzburg Germany and I have some issues with Ergon (or the shops who sell them): I went to two bike shops to compare prices and to try out the grips. Both denied me to try them out. They said once you buy them you can't bring them back and if they mount the grips on my bike to try out, the product becomes used and ERGON will not take them back. I asked the two shops if they had, or if they could have, a set that everyone can try out. They said no and something about ERGON not allowing it. (We were speaking German). Anyway I think it would be great if the customer could try out the grips on the bike before buying. Is this an ERGON rule or a typical German "once you buy it its my money sucker!" attitude? I can send you a private message witht the names of the shops if you would like. It's kinda unfair I think.


it is not unfair for an LBS to not allow you to install a product without buying it

the packaging design allows you to get a pretty good feel for the grip


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Would you buy a bike after only sitting on it? The price is difference in this case but the idea is not. You should always be allowed to try a product such as grips before buying it as long as the product will not get damaged in the process. Spare screws could be used instead of the stock ones so as not to diminish its value. A smart business person would jump on this idea. But it is not common to get much of any custmer service in my city.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Great looking bike!*



BCBlur said:


> Good stuff. Getting the Ergon grips made my hand numbness finally go away.


'BCClur',

Your bike is rolling art! Almost too nice looking to ride... almost.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

I am looking for a magnesium pair for my Rohloff. Who are your distributors in China/Hong Kong/Singapore?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I am looking for a magnesium pair for my Rohloff. Who are your distributors in China/Hong Kong/Singapore?


These are the only distributors on my list in your neck of the World...
*
Marui Ltd.
27-1, Uozakihamamachi
Higashinadaku
Kobe, Japan 658-0024/ Japan

OD.Bike Inc.
OD B/D 380-14 Sungnae-Dong
Kangdong-Ku
Seoul, Korea 130-123/ Korea

Piriya International Co., Ltd.
55/63 Mu.6 Ban Krang Muang Soi
Yothin-Pattana Paditmanuthum Rd.
Ladphrao Bangkok 10230/ Thailand*

Keep in mind that these are only distributors to retailers. If you are a consumer, you'll need to do an online search, or call around to your local bike shops.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

Semi-Newbie here with a dumb question: Is there any issue with using Ergons on a bar with a big sweep? 

My Fisher Paragon came down with a Bontrager Race Lite OS bar with a 12 degree sweep. Love the bike, but the grips are murder on my palms. The sweep of the bar seems to create a harsh pressure point on the heel of my palm. These grips look like a good answer. 

Thanks in advance for your advice.

BayouBQ


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

BayouBQ said:


> Semi-Newbie here with a dumb question: Is there any issue with using Ergons on a bar with a big sweep?


 Nope. I have guys running Ergon grips on Jone's Bars, and some of the crazier sweeping bars from On-One, and even some of the more severe sweeping Salsa bars. You might want to go into the 29er and Singlespeed forum and ask around. I know a majority of the folks running this set up lurk there. Good Luck!

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

What is the difference between the MR1 and GC2 grips? They appear to be the same.

BayouBQ


----------



## oldguy (Jul 22, 2004)

I hadn't been on a bike in about 15 years when medical reasons required me to lose some weight. When I began biking again I noticed my fingers would go numb after about 20 minute's worth of riding. I switched to Ergon grips and once they were dialed in, the problem was gone. I will never have a bike without Ergon grips.

Rick Rodewald, Warner Robins, GA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

BayouBQ said:


> What is the difference between the MR1 and GC2 grips? They appear to be the same.


They are the same grip. The MR1 was the former name which is no longer being used. For 2007 and beyond it will be called the GC2.

Sorry for any confusion.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

Longfellow Mafia said:


> I bought a set of the new GX1 grips and will install them on a Seven titanium bar. Is it safe to use alcohol when mounting the grips? Soapy water? They won't install easily without some kind of lubricant. Thanks!!


WHERE???


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

rryyddeerr said:


> WHERE???


A limited supply of about 300 pairs of GX's made the trip into the USA back in April. There then was reports of tight fits with certain bars (mostly Easton and ti bars). When this came to surface, we stopped shipment and production. We "tweeked" the design and are now getting ready to go to market once again with the GX line. If you can track them down...there are a few pairs out there.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Are the GXs still due to hit the US in June?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Are the GXs still due to hit the US in June?


no.................[dramatic pause].................well, not till early June anyway :madman:

We are refining.....and refining....and refining the product. Will it be out soon....yes. Can I give you a set date.....sorry, I can't.

When I know.....the whole 'net will know.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up on the ETA, much appreciated.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ERGON said:


> A limited supply of about 300 pairs of GX's made the trip into the USA back in April. There then was reports of tight fits with certain bars (mostly Easton and ti bars). When this came to surface, we stopped shipment and production. We "tweeked" the design and are now getting ready to go to market once again with the GX line. If you can track them down...there are a few pairs out there.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


I must have gotten pair that was really tight then. I got them on my H-bars though, it just took a lot of work.


----------



## velez3000 (Jul 31, 2004)

*carbon bars*

Any Ergon Grips compatible with carbon handle bars?

My numb hands hope so!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

velez3000 said:


> Any Ergon Grips compatible with carbon handle bars?
> 
> My numb hands hope so!


Yes, they are. Just follows your bars torque specs. Team members on last years Topeak-Ergon World Cup team ran them on FSA carbon bars with no problems.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Strafer said:


> In the 80's there was similar grip for motorcycles, called Fin-Q grips.
> Just searched and they are still available:


Thanks for the link. These look close, but I want palm support for both hands on my street moto.

I'm considering getting a set of Ergons and getting a machinist (my brother) to bore or hone out the inner diameter wide enough to fit the moto throttle side. I have to measure the grip to see if it's feasible.

I've fabricated flat palm grip platforms for both sides from some scrap L-angle aluminum and neoprene and wrapped it onto my '02 Yamaha R1's stock grips with duck tape and tennis racket handle tape. It works pretty well but the GX1's look like they could work perfectly.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*GX Update.*

The entire GX project is being put on hold until September where we will re-launch the project with a completely improved product. This re-launch will be at Interbike 2007. At this time GX ship dates will be confirmed to distributors and retailers. The delay is a combination of numerous things: design, production, and USA customs. As mentioned in earlier posts, there are a few 100 pairs of GX's on store shelves in the USA. If you buy, or have bought one these pairs, and have any issues what so ever with it, please contact me on MTBR or call Ergon USA at 1-877-57-ERGON for replacement.

More on the Ergon GX webpage

Sorry for any confusion.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## falldowngoboom (May 27, 2006)

ERGON said:


> The entire GX project is being put on hold until September where we will re-launch the project with a completely improved product. This re-launch will be at Interbike 2007. At this time GX ship dates will be confirmed to distributors and retailers. The delay is a combination of numerous things: design, production, and USA customs. As mentioned in earlier posts, there are a few 100 pairs of GX's on store shelves in the USA. If you buy, or have bought one these pairs, and have any issues what so ever with it, please contact me on MTBR or call Ergon USA at 1-877-57-ERGON for replacement.
> 
> More on the Ergon GX webpage
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information posted about timeframes (and unfortunate delays) about the GX grips.

You mention that there are still a few pairs out there... but do you have any idea what stores (physical or online) have some of the early product still available? I'm coming up empty, and would love to purchase. I don't run carbon bars, and want the GX1, so I don't care if they're tight.

Also, any update on backpacks' timing, or am I missing something (quite possible)?

Thanks.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

falldowngoboom said:


> You mention that there are still a few pairs out there... but do you have any idea what stores (physical or online) have some of the early product still available?


I will have no way of knowing. These all went through our distributors.



falldowngoboom said:


> Also, any update on backpacks' timing, or am I missing something (quite possible)?


In July sometime....most likely later July.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

I bought some GC2's and love them. I need some new gloves, but have been holding out for yours. Any news on their availability in the States?

BayouBQ


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

BayouBQ said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I bought some GC2's and love them. I need some new gloves, but have been holding out for yours. Any news on their availability in the States?
> 
> BayouBQ


Gloves are arriving as of July 1. It just a matter of time before they get distributed from the SoCal warehouse to the distributors around the USA. I would have your LBS check their distributors now. I would tell you an online retailer....but do not have that info on me.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll keep watching the websites for them.


----------



## BayouBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

ERGON said:


> Gloves are arriving as of July 1. It just a matter of time before they get distributed from the SoCal warehouse to the distributors around the USA. I would have your LBS check their distributors now. I would tell you an online retailer....but do not have that info on me.
> 
> Jeff
> Ergon USA


Can you steer me to an online source in the US for your gloves?

BayouBQ


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

BayouBQ said:


> Can you steer me to an online source in the US for your gloves?
> 
> BayouBQ


Gloves are in the holding tank right now. There is a minor fit issue in terms of finger/thumb length. Plus, the packaging sizing reads small for the USA market. Not a huge deal from most perspectives.....but from a retail standpoint it's a nightmare.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

so are the gx1's in the pipeline yet, can't find them...also will you be making any half finger gloves for those of us who live in warm climates? the saddle still seems to be 'in development' as it's not on your website. hoping rei will have your full line as that's my first stop for gear...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

cohenfive said:


> so are the gx1's in the pipeline yet, can't find them...also will you be making any half finger gloves for those of us who live in warm climates? the saddle still seems to be 'in development' as it's not on your website. hoping rei will have your full line as that's my first stop for gear...


GX line is do out to the public after Jan. 1, 2008. The gloves will not come to the USA...at least not in 2008. There is issues with sizing that will drive retailers nuts. As for the saddle....don't hold your breath. It's not high on our list at this time. We are working on as time allows. Right now the focus is grips and packs.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## freezen1979 (May 29, 2007)

I got back into mountain biking about a year ago. I was experiencing hand pain and numbness while riding. I was also getting extreme soreness during the days after a ride. I decided to try out a pair of ergon grips. All I can say is my hands have not felt a thing since i started using them.

Jeff, Ann Arbor, MI


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

this seems to be a situation of great product but for some reason no ability to get that product out into the market....first the gx grips, the superlight grips, and the saddle. i sure hope they get things squared away, it's pretty clear that even with a high price riders will pay for really well engineered products such as these....


----------



## yellowhammer (Oct 17, 2006)

I have had issues in the past with hand pain while riding, saw you web add on this site and looked up a place to buy the Ergon grips. Last month while I was out in Reno I purshase a set of GP1's at REI. I have been using them for about a month now and really love them. No more hand pain. My only issue is the price of the grips. You can change the packaging to save on cost and cut the price would be my suggestion. Also get them in more LBS in the U.S.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Sampson made a very similar grip (the Ergo grip, I believe) sometime in the early to mid-90s. 

I tried them and appreciated the palm support, but found they were less than ideal for aggressive descending


----------



## Ssushi (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a some Twist Grip versions from in Europe (Belgium/Netherlands)?

Cheers

Ssushi


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Ergon grips (((ROCK))) and I have tried many.
My tool box is full of the other guys grips and I keep going back to these.
I run them on my K2 FS XC bike and my Yeti AS-x AM bike.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

Evidently I have two bones in my wrist where only one is supposed to be. I broke it 15 yrs. ago and it never fused back together. Riding a rigid fork and frame was giving me some problems, so I switched to the Ergons and none since. I can ride allday long and never give it a thought.

One suggestion though. How about adding some quick access pockets to the hip belt on your packs? Right now its the only reason I haven't got one. My .02


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone know when the GX1s are supposed to re-release?


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Should be any day now I believe.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Padre said:


> Anyone know when the GX1s are supposed to re-release?


GX1 is available now with the GX2 coming in 2-3 weeks. We received shipment on Monday....and then it went to bike shop distributors, such as BTI. There are also a few online retailers that have them at this time as well.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Received my GX1s today. Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*GX2's with carbon bar ends*


Hi Jeff,

I'm in the UK. I've been waiting and waiting for the GX2's with carbon bar ends - am I waiting in vain? The bike shops say they don't have a clue when they'll be in, - "it could still be ages" - but are still advertising them anyway. I just don't want to buy others and then have the GX2's out the next day, but I need bar ends soon!

An update would be most appreciated by all your Ergon fans around the world. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Is it just me, or are the weights on Ergon's site totally errant?


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

hey Jeff- does the GX1 have a grip shift model? I bought the GP1 (thumb shift...) for my race bike specifically for a 24 hour race this month and they rocked! I even switched to padless gloves! I am spec'ing out a new race bike and I want to go grip shift and I also want the GX1 because my long-a$$ fingers are bunching up on the bottom of the wing-thing, it's a little uncomfortable after a few hours of racing.

thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

sasquatch2 said:


> hey Jeff- does the GX1 have a grip shift model? I bought the GP1 (thumb shift...) for my race bike specifically for a 24 hour race this month and they rocked! I even switched to padless gloves! I am spec'ing out a new race bike and I want to go grip shift and I also want the GX1 because my long-a$$ fingers are bunching up on the bottom of the wing-thing, it's a little uncomfortable after a few hours of racing.
> 
> thanks!


No, the GX series does not come in a grip shift model. Although, I have many folks who cut them down to work with their grip shift shifters.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*GX carbon - awesome*

Just wanted to say that I received the carbon bar ends with GX grips after having them on order for 4 months and waiting...

I have been using them for about 3 months now and they're worth every penny - awesome grips and ends - and ridiculously light. I had a couple of crashes as well but they stand up to being bashed (so far).

Well done Ergon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was guessing that would work because there is only 1 clamp which is on the outboard side, thanks Jeff.:thumbsup:


----------



## rshwed (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ergon Grips Prevent Serious Injury*

We all sometimes fall off our bikes. I'f you are unlucky enogh to hit the side of your handlebar, you can get injured pretty badly with standard grips and bar ends. (from experience...)
However, If you land on your Ergon grips, thanks to the rounded edges of the grips the result would be much less painful.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bought the GP1 Large. I was convinced in the store that I wanted the larger size. Besides, I am 6'2" and have fairly long fingers. As soon as I installed them on the bike, I adjusted them and grabbed the grip once. That was enough. I took them off and packaged them back up. I returned them for the GP1 Small. That night I installed only one. It felt better but something just didn't feel right. I jumped on the bike, rode about 50 feet, turned around and came back. I took them off and packaged them back up. 

I am not an aggressive rider but the Ergon grips felt like I was grabbing a telephone book. I couldn't wrap my fingers around the grip and feel the control. Sure the wing felt great on the palm of my hand but it wasn't good enough for me to keep them. I tried to convince myself I would get used to them. After a very short ride, Nope. Not a chance.

The GX1 were available but didn't feel nearly as comfortable as the GP1's.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Lumbee1 - I think that is the first impression of many. But after you have one good ride (1-2hrs) you will never go back.


----------



## 7crwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

ERGON: What's the word on the GX3 grip? It looks awesome, and I'm holding out for it on my new Gary Fisher Hifi Pro. I just got the bike, and I'm seriously missing having bar ends. I thought about throwing some cheapo add ons on it, but if the GX3 is coming, I'll hold off. Several websites list it, but are showing it as out of stock. What's up?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

7crwolf said:


> ERGON: What's the word on the GX3 grip? It looks awesome, and I'm holding out for it on my new Gary Fisher Hifi Pro. I just got the bike, and I'm seriously missing having bar ends. I thought about throwing some cheapo add ons on it, but if the GX3 is coming, I'll hold off. Several websites list it, but are showing it as out of stock. What's up?


GX3 will not arrive in the USA until late March.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## 7crwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

You said that in April '08 too. Are we certain this time?


----------



## chemguy (Mar 8, 2006)

I bought my wife a set of GP1 grips and they really helped with her repetitive strain from work. I've been commuting on a set of GX1 for about two months and can't wait to race on them this season. Thanks to work, my thumbs and wrists have been to be too irritated by round bar grips to ride my mtb longer than a half hour or so the past two years but now I feel good after a few hours on the trails. 

Ryan from MA


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been using some GX1's (no bar ends) for a while now. They never felt quite right. They are a little hard, and the edges of the wings don't conture with my hand as well as my friends grips. So I finally ponied up for some GR2's with the bar ends. I put them on my rigid SS. I've only got 2 rides on them, and due to leg pain (SSing) it might be a while until I get more. However, those two rides told me a lot. Although I am not quite used to the bar end (different length and shape from the ones I was using), I think they will be fine. The biggest difference is the grip itself. It feels fatastic compared to the GX1's I was using. I know these grips are heavier, but damn, I like them!!! I got the size large, and I'm not a big guy, but I like the bigger grip. My hands felt much more comfortable and relaxed riding the rigid bike. Thank you Ergon! I'll be buying another pair soon.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Any update on the Ergon gloves' availability? I was going to order some from Chain Reaction in the UK, but wasn't sure if the sizing issues had been addressed or not.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

MileHighMark said:


> Any update on the Ergon gloves' availability? I was going to order some from Chain Reaction in the UK, but wasn't sure if the sizing issues had been addressed or not.


There are no gloves in the USA. And no ETA at this time. Just asked the Ergon VP today at Sea Otter.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

KERKOVEJ said:


> There are no gloves in the USA. And no ETA at this time. Just asked the Ergon VP today at Sea Otter.


Do you know if the sizing issues have been addressed in the current versions available in the UK? Chain Reaction has them listed as available next month, and I'd like to pick up a couple of pairs if the sizing isn't wonky. These are the absolute best gloves I've tried with Ergon grips (and I've spent several hundred dollars trying different brands/models), but I'd like some with more "normal" sizing.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*never give up*



MileHighMark said:


> Any update on the Ergon gloves' availability? I was going to order some from Chain Reaction in the UK, but wasn't sure if the sizing issues had been addressed or not.


I've had the gloves on order with Chain Reaction (UK) for 12 months now - must be a record! Still no word...


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

spencerfrater1 said:


> I've had the gloves on order with Chain Reaction (UK) for 12 months now - must be a record! Still no word...


I have no news on the gloves, as this is an Europe only product. Seems odd that they would have you wait 12 months, as I know they are selling gloves in the EU. Did Chain Reaction pre-sell these gloves to you without having them in stock? Seems weird.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## prae (Mar 14, 2008)

thank god you are dropping the mens/womens label. I bought a pair of larges not fully understanding the choice i had. My gf has a pair of "women's" smalls and they really fit my small hands better.

Aside from the gripe on the sex/size issue i love my ergons and would definitely recommend them.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

ERGON said:


> I have no news on the gloves, as this is an Europe only product. Seems odd that they would have you wait 12 months, as I know they are selling gloves in the EU. Did Chain Reaction pre-sell these gloves to you without having them in stock? Seems weird.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


I can still see the order in my account on the CRC website, but I guess I need to remind them, if they're in stock, otherwise I could be waiting forever


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Just checked their stock - no sizes are in stock - it says they're due in on the 29th May 2009. So that is a record - I checked my order date - 30th March 2008!! And yes they were being advertised and pre-sold by Chain Reaction at that time. To be honest, I had forgotten all about my order for about 6 months.

These gloves are as scarce as rocking horse sh!t :cornut:


----------



## BicyclePartsWholesaler (Apr 9, 2009)

I saw your grip like 6 years back on interbike in a little tent on Dirt Demo. One of the reps told me It will eliminate 85% of pain, but at that time they dont have any dist in USA. Couple of months later a bought a pair to one of my dist. and since then, i dont use glove and use less force to grip to the bar. They are excellent. Highly recommended!


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

Ergon question....

I have GX1s on both of my bikes. I just upgraded one bike to Salsa carbon bars, and my GX1s won't cinch down on the bar, so the rotate, where they were always fine on my carbon bars. Can anything be done?

I friend of mine got the Team GX1s and said that he got two different size clamps. My GX1s only came with one size clamp. Is this a team grip only thing, or should I have gotten both? Can I get just the other clamps if these will fix the problem?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

jaysmith said:


> Ergon question....
> 
> I have GX1s on both of my bikes. I just upgraded one bike to Salsa carbon bars, and my GX1s won't cinch down on the bar, so the rotate, where they were always fine on my carbon bars. Can anything be done?
> 
> I friend of mine got the Team GX1s and said that he got two different size clamps. My GX1s only came with one size clamp. Is this a team grip only thing, or should I have gotten both? Can I get just the other clamps if these will fix the problem?


No there is not 2 different size clamps. The issue is with the glossy finish on the carbon bar. In order to get the GX1's to work you need to either use a carbon bonding agent......normally used with carbon seatpost on alumn frames........or..........take some fine tooth sandpaper and scuff up the area where the grip clamps to the bar. This give the grip something to 'grip' onto.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Had mine for a couple of months so I posted a review on my blog&#8230;really great product! :thumbsup:


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

They Ergons are marketed as an aide to reduce hand pressure and fatigue but one of the first things I noticed on using mine was the increase of control over the handlebar, and by extension, the bike. I will never go back to regular grips.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2004)

I love my Ergons, they are much more comfortable than regular grips.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a good guide as to properly sizing these grips? I'm leaning toward the small size GE1 . I ride some pretty rough&fast downhill stuff so I want lotsa' grip, but I'm also looking for the ergonomic benefits for the long rides. I'm 6'2 and would say I have medium size hands with med length fingers. I've looked around and not found anything definitive on what grips I should run, just a few few folks saying 'I run small' or 'I run large'.


----------

